# Chateau Rochendaal, Belgium 2012 - A little pic heavy.



## tank2020 (Apr 26, 2012)

I really did not know what to expect when we got to this site, after hearing horror stories about soldiers taking people away from the castle, and then having to spend days at the mercy of the Military Police. I was expecting big high fences, and guard dogs. I worried for nothing it would seem.

In 1850, Mr Ulens married his cousin Marie Ulens. In 1881 he built Rochendaal. 

During world war II the castle was used by the military. The area was developed by the German luftwaffe, with a total of 3 runways. It became an important location for the Germans. The famous night hunting pilot Otto Frieze stayed at the castle.

After the war the Belgium army took back the chateau, and the castle served as a officers residence. The infrastructure, created by the Germans, was taken over by the Belgium airforce after the war.

More recently the castle was used a s a pilot school, and there are other derelict buildings surrounding the chateau that acted as dorms for the cadets.The site was totally abandoned in 1996.






































































































And so the post goes on. Some piccies of the old airforce dorms.





















http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z326/tank2020/DSC03127.jpg[/IMG

[ATTACH=full]123937[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]123938[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]123939[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]123940[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]123941[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]123942[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]123943[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]123944[/ATTACH]


----------



## eggbox (Apr 26, 2012)

Geat pics, especially the staircases.

Just a pendantic note though - the Luftwaffe can't have been developing it in May 1946, the war was long since over!


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 26, 2012)

eggbox said:


> Geat pics, especially the staircases.
> 
> Just a pendantic note though - the Luftwaffe can't have been developing it in May 1946, the war was long since over!



Good point, took info from a google translated page, may have lost something in translation. Oops


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 26, 2012)

Another nice set tank Belguim looks like it has the chateau's to compliment germany's hospitals


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 26, 2012)

Fantastic images Tank, Love the stair shot!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 27, 2012)

Great report, ace photos, particularly the staircase shots.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2012)

What a fantastic building! Looks like a amazing explore and great pics


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 27, 2012)

That is great, love it!


----------



## Darksider (Apr 27, 2012)

Fantastic looking place, loving the open 
Staircase shots.


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> What a fantastic building! Looks like a amazing explore and great pics



Thanks, we didn't do half the buildings on the site, according to gmaps it looks as if there is a whole barracks.


----------

